# DE paint runs so much



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey folk, been a while since last time I paint. Is it me or the current paints on the market sag and run quite easily? I was cutting the wall w/ shield and spray another day. Didn't think I did anything wrong but noticed majority of the paint runs like crazy. Is this a normal stuff nowadays w/ ultra low voc, eco friendly paint?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Depends on what you are using, I hate to ask.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Softy said:


> Hey folk, been a while since last time I paint. Is it me or the current paints on the market sag and run quite easily? I was cutting the wall w/ shield and spray another day. Didn't think I did anything wrong but noticed majority of the paint runs like crazy. Is this a normal stuff nowadays w/ ultra low voc, eco friendly paint?


Paints are forever evolving. And different products behave differently. Many have steep learning curves, many don't.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Since using BM Advanced more and more we had to relearn how we applied it. Spraying, brushing some times would run. 

Spraying we turned down our compressor a little, tweaked the gun a tad, brushing we made sure to look back at what we just did to catch runs. Some times it's hard to catch them all.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

:what:Whenever you use a new paint you have to relax and take it easy. It's like learning to ride a bike. Slow at first then your doing wheelies and jumping the curb and stuff!


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I've been using quite a bit of DE lately, what was the product? I've used Everest, Suprema, Spartazero, Evershield, and Aristowall. Spartazero was the only one that did want to run after brushing but after a few strokes I figured it out. At $18 for ES its a steal.


----------



## DirtyPainter (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm with Mike, my guys or I don't have any issues and it's what we use 97% of the time. How's the temp? Humidity? Is there any ventilation/circulation? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gurnoe (Sep 5, 2015)

MikeCalifornia said:


> I've been using quite a bit of DE lately, what was the product? I've used Everest, Suprema, Spartazero, Evershield, and Aristowall. Spartazero was the only one that did want to run after brushing but after a few strokes I figured it out. At $18 for ES its a steal.


No joke that is a steal at $18/gal


----------

